# [SOLVED] Uszkodzony MBR (?), skasowane partycje...

## BeteNoire

[wyciete z innego watku] 

 Nooo, to teraz sobie narobilem... Probowalem ukryc wszystkie partycje przed ta ntfs na ktorej ma byc windows i... 

 moj rozklad partycji wyglada teraz tak: http://img419.imageshack.us/my.php?image=part8fu.png

 A tu "widok" w qtparted: http://img360.imageshack.us/my.php?image=part19dq.png

 Tzn wyglada to na uszkodzona tablice partycji... 

 Tylko jak z powrotem z tej primary hda4 zrobic extended, ktora zawiera 3 partycje, zeby wygladalo to tak: http://img469.imageshack.us/my.php?image=winfuck4zj.jpg ????

 Jesli ktos zna pewna i szybka metode na naprawienie tego wszystkiego to prosze o podpowiedz. 

 [/wyciete z innego watku]

[edit] Przypomnialem sobie o istnieniu programiku "testdisk"  :Wink:  Poki co wykryl on te niewidoczne partycje logiczne  :Smile:  Jesli uda sie przy jego pomocy odzyskac wpisy tablicy partycji to bedzie baaaaardzo fajnie  :Very Happy:  [edit]Last edited by BeteNoire on Mon Oct 24, 2005 1:20 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## n3rd

Kiedyś w pośpiechu podczas reisntalowania gentoo omyłkowo wsisnąłem enter przy poleceniu mkfs.xfs nie podając numeru partycji, czyli wydałem polecenie mkfs.xfs -f /dev/hda Rezultat był taki, że pojechałem sobie po MBR i zniknęły mi wszystkie partycje.. pokazywało chyba, że mam jedną wielka partycję primary. Bałam się trochę czy nie uszkodziłem MBR. Wiedziałem jednak, że moje dane są cały czas na dysku, tylko nie ma do nich dostępu i zamiast wpadać w panikę, zwyczajnie odtworzyłem sobie w głowie jak mam ulokowane poszczególne partycje i utworzyłem je ponownie fdiskiem. Stosowałem jednak wtedy system plików xfs i wcale nie mam pewności czy taka metoda zadziała w przypadku ReiserFS - dlatego nic tu nie sugeruję i jeżeli zdecydowałbyś się na ponowne utworzenie partycji to robisz to na własne ryzyko!

Wiem, że najlepszą metodą w Twoim przypadku byłaby bezpośrednia edycja MBR. Są do tego specjalne edytory (nie wiem czy fdisk nie ma takiej opcji - mam z nim jakieś problemy w systemie). Taka edycja jest jednak bardzo trudna , można jednak dzęki niej ręcznie podać gdzie jakie prartycje się znajdują, jakiego są typu i chyba nawet jaki posiadają system plików. Jest to jednak bardzo trudne.

Na przyszłość przy tego typu eksperymantach bardzo polecam zrobić wcześniejszą kopię MBR-a na dyskietkę:

```
dd if=/dev/hda of=/mnt/floppy/mbr.img count=1
```

a w przypadku uszkodzenia MBR, wydać polecenie:

```
 dd if=/mnt/floppy/mbr.img of=/dev/hda
```

Dzięki temu odtworzysz stary MBR.

Naprawdę trudno jest mi coś jednoznacznie doradzić.

Pozdrawiam

daniel cegielka

----------

## BeteNoire

Udało się! Znów widzę wszystkie partycje, dane nienaruszone  :Smile:   :Very Happy: 

Ten program jest świetny, więc... polecam.

I przestrzegam przed chowaniem partycji w Grubie, by zabootować windows.

W moim przypadku użycie testdiska sprowadzało się do szybkiego przeszukania dysku pod kątem skasowanych partycji, które bezbłędnie znalazł. Potem odznaczyłem te, które rzeczywiście usunąłem parę dni temu, czyli wszystkie powyżej tej z ntfs, a następnie "write" i tyle. Tablica odzyskana   :Laughing: 

----------

## n3rd

 *BeteNoire wrote:*   

> Udało się! Znów widzę wszystkie partycje, dane nienaruszone  

 

Gratuluję!!! Musze zobaczyć tego testdiska.. i pobawię się nim na zapasowym dysku.. lubię tak coś popsuć od czasu do czasu   :Cool: 

A tak przy okazji, znalazłem ciekawy błąd, który pewnie zainstersuje osoby mające gentoo-hardened  :Wink: 

Po wydaniu polecenia cfdisk /dev/hda dostawałem:

```
#cfdisk /dev/hda

       FATAL ERROR: Cannot seek on disk drive

           Press any key to exit cfdisk

```

Podobnie było z fdiskem:

```
fdisk /dev/hda

Unable to seek on /dev/hda
```

Problemem jest to, że util-linux-2.12r z domyślnego profilu nie działa z tollchainem hardened. Rozwiązaniem jest aktualizacja:

```
emerge =sys-apps/util-linux-2.12q-r3
```

po której już wszystko jest tak jak powinno   :Cool: 

```
# cfdisk /dev/hda

                                  cfdisk 2.12q

                              Disk Drive: /dev/hda

                        Size: 81964302336 bytes, 81.9 GB

             Heads: 16   Sectors per Track: 63   Cylinders: 158816

    Name        Flags      Part Type  FS Type          [Label]        Size (MB)

 ------------------------------------------------------------------------------

    hda1        Boot        Primary   Linux ReiserFS                      64,52 

    hda2                    Primary   Linux swap / Solaris               512,49

    hda3                    Primary   Linux ReiserFS                     500,62

    hda5                    Logical   Linux ReiserFS                    6656,61

    hda6                    Logical   Linux ReiserFS                    5120,71

    hda7                    Logical   Linux ReiserFS                    4608,74

    hda8                    Logical   Linux ReiserFS                    1024,46

    hda9                    Logical   Linux ReiserFS                   63476,20

     [Bootable]  [ Delete ]  [  Help  ]  [Maximize]  [ Print  ]

     [  Quit  ]  [  Type  ]  [ Units  ]  [ Write  ]

                 Toggle bootable flag of the current partition

```

Mam nadzieję, że informacja o tym problemie będzie przydatna co niektórym  :Wink: 

pozdrawiam

daniel cegielka

----------

## BeteNoire

 *n3rd wrote:*   

> Na przyszłość przy tego typu eksperymantach bardzo polecam zrobić wcześniejszą kopię MBR-a na dyskietkę:
> 
> ```
> dd if=/dev/hda of=/mnt/floppy/mbr.img count=1
> ```
> ...

 

Hmmm, tak po chwili zastanowienia... to uszkodzony został u mnie tylko boot record partycji rozszerzonej. A on przecież nie siedzi w pierwszym sektorze dysku...

----------

## n3rd

 *BeteNoire wrote:*   

> Hmmm, tak po chwili zastanowienia... to uszkodzony został u mnie tylko boot record partycji rozszerzonej. A on przecież nie siedzi w pierwszym sektorze dysku...

 Zobacz temat... napisałeś u uszkodzonym MBR... więc podałem polecenie na zrobienie kopii zapasowej MBR oraz na jego ewentualne odtworzenie w wypadku nieumyślnego nadpisania.

pozdr

daniel cegielka

----------

## BeteNoire

Wiem, wiem, n3rd  :Smile: 

Ale gdy tworzyłem ten wątek nie bardzo wiedziałem co jest grane. Poza tym jest tam (?). Wiesz, szok  :Wink:  Próbujesz bootować a tu error, odpalasz livecd, nic nie daje się zamontować... patrzysz - nie ma partycji...

Czy ktoś kiedykolwiek robił backup PBR?  :Very Happy: 

----------

## n3rd

Najważniejsze, że udało Ci się odzyskac partycje...   :Razz: 

pozdr

daniel cegielka

----------

## ziemia

Spoko że się udała, ja miałem podobny problem, jak pisałem magisterke (ostatni kopia miała jakiś tydzień, a sporo nowego napisałem) i też uratował mnie TESTDISK!!

----------

## voytas

no to szkoda że wcześniej o nim nie wiedziałem... (testdisk)

kiedyś chciałem w coś pograć i zacząłem instalować win98...

skutek był taki  że instalator się zawiesił i wyczyścił mi MBR-a...

4 godziny go odtwarzałem za pomoca hexedit odpalanego pod knoppixem

pamiętałem mniej więcej rozmiary partycji, tworzyłem nowe i probowałem montować jak działało, to zostawiałem, jak nie montował, to zmieniałem rozmiar i od nowa...

żmudna praca...

----------

